# N + B (or Hymer) battery output meter not woking



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi I have just bought a fairly new (14 k miles ) 2003 N + B Arto. The vehicle is fairly standard with no new electrical equipment. The control panel has a rocker switch that should read the vehicle battery in position 1 and the leisure in position 2. 
It is currently ( my attempt at a pun ) not reading the vehicle battery. I do get a reading in position 1 when I am on EHU. It has been suggested that it may be a broken connection or blown fuse from the vehicle battery. I have had another look at the vehicle battery and I cant find any obvious fuse or circuitry. 
Should I switch ( another poor pun ) my search for the fault.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Puns*

Someone will know watt you need to look at!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

My Hymer is the same age as your Arto so probably has a similar set-up. From the picture, your control panel looks slightly different, but I am guessing that it is a Schaudt system. IF NOT, ignore the rest of this post and wait for a N&B expert to come along. (n.b Schaudt brand their panels Hymer / N&B but you should still find a common model number printed on it. If necessary, check the Arto manual to confirm the component manufacturer)

In the Resources / Useful Downloads section of MHF you will find instructions for the Schaudt IT992 control panel and the Schaudt EBL99 (that's the rectifier / charger). The two components are an integrated system. Yours may not be an EBL99; could be an EBL100, but I think the basic logic of the different models was the same. If you study the control panel document, there is a section on diagnosing faults which may help you. However, it states clearly that the panel is not user-servicable. As far as I can see, there are no fuses in either the panel, or the EBL that relate to a connection between the two.

If you cannot get a resolution I would suggest contacting Schaudt for advice. I have never had to do this, but many have reported that they are very helpful.

Philip

<<Shaudt Contact>>


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'd have a look inside the electrobloc unit - there is [as far as I remember] one or two glass tube type fuses - check them and also check the 30amp fuse from the alternator [in the engine compartment].


----------



## Bowler1975 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Control Panel Not reading battery 2*

Hi,

We have just bought our 1999 N&B 59S and are as pleased as punch. Still finding my way around but getting there. We looked at various Hymers but stumbled across the 59S at a local dealers. This weekend will be our first away so will report how it goes. We like it because it is a bit different.

Anyway to keep on topic. Our control panel looks exactly the same as the one in the original post. We have the same issue including working while on hookup.
I was beginning to think this is how it should work but reading the translated manual then i think it should work whether on hook up or not.

I'm going to try getting the dealer to fix it under warranty but any success stories of fixing this are welcome.

I'm sure i will have may other questions as we grow into our new camper so will be on here quite regularly.

Colin


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*need help then read this !!!*

 
ok steve ! can you clear up some issues for me , you say you can read the instument on checking battery 1 !yes but when you rock the switch to check battery 2 you have no reading , yes am i right 8O .
if this is the schaut system , then you will have 2 glass fuse,s as said by some previous , you can also check where your batteries are found the leisure battery should be fused , check it ,

the other gauge will read the amps coming in when the engine is running , also when you are on hook-up . the amps coming in gauge is the rate of charge to your batteries , 
the rocker switch you speak of just tells you how much battery you have in each battery rocker 1 is the starter side rocker 2 is the leisure side , 
i have twice replaced my amps gauge 2 campers i owned the one now being the last. and it is twice as much cheaper to buy direct from schaudt posted too. their is also a new part number for this item which over ride,s the old one although it is the same part , 
their is also a little circuit board their too, so it could possibly be a diode ! but don,t go their yet that is the worst , and i doubt very much it will be that, 
so can you be precise which gauge do you speak of battery state +. or amps gauge cannot see the gauges to small , to see but i know what you mean , is the battery 1rate/ and battery 2 rate/ gauge on the left and the amps gauge on the right as you look at it , sorry for the very long prep lol!!.

all the best , denton.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: need help then read this !!!*



merctoby said:


> ok steve ! can you clear up some issues for me , you say you can read the instument on checking battery 1 !yes but when you rock the switch to check battery 2 you have no reading , yes am i right 8O .
> if this is the schaut system , then you will have 2 glass fuse,s as said by some previous , you can also check where your batteries are found the leisure battery should be fused , check it ,
> 
> the other gauge will read the amps coming in when the engine is running , also when you are on hook-up . the amps coming in gauge is the rate of charge to your batteries ,
> ...


Thanks for taking the time 
It is as you say .
There is no reading to the main vehicle battery (position 1) when the vehicle is NOT recieving either charge from the engine or on hook up.
So I get no reading for the condition of the battery. 
Thanks.


----------

